
Do it Fucking Now. - ajbatac
http://seoblackhat.com/2007/01/29/do-it-fucking-now/
======
iamelgringo
Anyone else suspicious that this article from a site called seoblackhat got 26
points and got to the top of hacker news in 3 hours?

I am.

~~~
mrtron
SEO Blackhattery Superhack #1: Make a very simple statement that nobody can
argue with and put a swearword in the title to make it exciting. Submit to
social sites. Rake in the fucking money.

~~~
yters
Gah, how you taunt me! So clever I must vote for you, yet then I fall for your
cleverness! Ah screw it, upmod for you.

------
willchang
This is lame. I'd rather HN be a resource for people who actually do things,
and not a therapy session for people who can find no other reason to do
something than that they should "fucking doing it". For anyone with a soul,
anything is more motivating than that.

------
foonamefoo
So, anyone want to have an SEOish SEO party where we can SEO our sites
together in accordance with only the most smarmy SEO methods?

~~~
rms
the smarmier the better!

------
tlrobinson
I like their attitude. I just wrote "Do it fucking now" on a post-it note and
stuck it by my desk. We'll see how that works out...

~~~
jmzachary
If that's what you need to motivate you, then don't bother.

~~~
run4yourlives
Posted on my wall right now:
[http://accelerating.org/tech_tidbits/img/2004ttpics/motivati...](http://accelerating.org/tech_tidbits/img/2004ttpics/motivation)(robots).jpg

~~~
ajbatac
use urltea or tinyurl :)

~~~
thorax
Random plug: I recently released Rims for URL shrinking:

<http://ri.ms>

------
Sam_Odio
cache:
[http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:WpRgP1s_rYwJ:seoblackha...](http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:WpRgP1s_rYwJ:seoblackhat.com/2007/01/29/do-
it-fucking-now/)

------
waterson
There is some small irony that this post was voted to the top, no?

------
arvid
The post is a year old and still has "Julias Ceasar" misspelled. A Nike-ish
post with culture. Live-strong.

------
stillmotion
Great advice, just what I needed.

------
aswanson
48 points with a bullet. There goes the neighborhood.

------
pskomoroch
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000809.html>

------
horia314
glad to see the people on hacker news are very cynical. keep up the good work
in spotting bullsh*it

------
tim2
Always liked this one.

